# 40,000 Acres Burns In Kansas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It only took a few hours....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/fire-burns-40000-acres-in-kansas-other-pastures-burned-by-arsonists-naa-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I seriously doubt that it was started by a train. Especially now that steam engines are no longer used!

My guess would probably be a nature conservancy nut! They LOVE to do "controlled burns."

Ralph


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

We chase a pile of fires caused by trains. Faulty spark arrestors on the diesels, dragging wheel, stuck brake etc... Does happen, but numerous one chaulked up to trains are kids playing near the tracks, but easier to blame on the choo choo.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, brakes and wheel flanges can throw sparks, among other things...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bad bearing on cars, even hot soot from a locomotive can start a fire. You'd be surprised at the how many hot soot particles come from diesel locomotives.

http://www.trainsim.com/vbts/showthread.php?295145-Why-do-modern-trains-start-fires

http://cs.trains.com/trn/f/111/t/46526.aspx


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I hate that it burnt.and even more greatful no one was hurt.but on the positive they should have some pretty grass.


----------

